# Ryukin and Oranda



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

My two new goldfish. Any suggestions for names? I'm thinking Rudolph for the oranda since he has a red nose (not the most original idea, I know...) 

YouTube - Ryukin and Oranda

(Btw, is there any way to embed videos into a post? The youtube button in the message box of this forum doesn't seem to work for me.)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful goldfish you got there, nice colour/patterns and huge head growth on the oranda.Are they the only ones in your setup? didnt see any other fish.Thanks for sharing!

Luke


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Where did you buy them ???? I'm in the process of switching my tank back to Goldfish and am interested in where I can eventually get some good quality fish.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

@Luke78: The ryukin and oranda are the only fish in the 55g tank so far. They were purchased from the same store so they're in quarantine together.

@BostonBob: It's difficult to find large, high-quality goldfish here in the Lower Mainland. I picked up these two from Advanced Aquatic Kingdom. They don't get new stock in too often, and you need to spend a lot of time inspecting the fish to make sure they are in good shape. But every so often I'll find a good deal there.

Our BCA sponsors are also great: Fantasy Aquatics ships in quality goldfish every few months, and April is working on bringing in fish from China's Finest Goldfish while Kelvin is in China (or so I've been told)


----------

